# Coast-to-coast off-road



## MikeW-71 (1 Jan 2015)

Yep, I'm going to be going for this in early July this year, so I will need to be getting out much more on the MTB to train for it, as it will be 7 days of 30-40 mile, 4000 ft climb riding in a row.

Apart from improving myself, I also need to improve the bike a bit. Specifically, the wheels and fork and a rack.

I've just fitted some Mavic CrossOne wheels to replace the stock Giant CR70's. They feel significantly lighter and have much smoother bearings. Now I'm just waiting for the new fork, a RockShox XC32 Solo Air 100mm (it's only a Revel hardtail, not worth putting a £500 fork in) to replace the stock Suntour one (it's pretty knackered already) and I'm hoping this sheds a bit more weight and is a big improvement.

Have I done right? Anyone have experience of these wheels? I don't go crazy at trail centres getting big air or anything, so the XC32 should be OK for the job... I think. For the trip, my only objective is to get there. Preferrably uninjured 

Any opinions are appreciated, the fork hasn't arrived yet, so I can still change my mind on it and get something different.

I must be mad


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (2 Jan 2015)

I had some Rockshox XC32 forks to replace the somewhat leaky Suntour forks on my Hardrock Pro and they were a massive improvement. They are a good choice IMHO. I can't help with the wheels I'm afraid. Good luck with the ride and have fun!


----------



## ShooglyDougie (3 Jan 2015)

Sounds fun Mike, what route are you taking? Some friends an I are doing something similar in April starting near Kendal and finishing in Scarborough. Those xc 32s are nice basic forks I couldn't feel much difference between them and my recons so should be a huge upgrade from the suntours. Hope you have a good trip .


----------



## dr snuggles (3 Jan 2015)

I'd be very interested to see the route as well if you could. Definitely something I'd consider doing some time.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Jan 2015)

ShooglyDougie said:


> Sounds fun Mike, what route are you taking? Some friends an I are doing something similar in April starting near Kendal and finishing in Scarborough. Those xc 32s are nice basic forks I couldn't feel much difference between them and my recons so should be a huge upgrade from the suntours. Hope you have a good trip .


I will be starting at Ravenglass and finish at Ravenscar just north of Scarborough, so some of our routes could overlap. I'm following this route:
http://www.pedalnorth.com/content/mtb-c2c


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Jan 2015)

Forget the rack, it adds extra weight you could do without.
Take a look
https://www.alpkit.com/bike-luggage
and here
http://www.wildcatgear.co.uk/
for modern day bike packing carrying gear methods.

Will you be camping?

Here's my mtb set up for weekend nights bivi'ing out in the summer






This was my August ultra light Cyclo Cross Ravensglass to South Shields set up which took me up the Cumbrian coast and over the tops via Carlisle via Hadrians Wall with just one night out under a tarp and a train ride back


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Jan 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Forget the rack, it adds extra weight you could do without.
> Take a look
> https://www.alpkit.com/bike-luggage
> and here
> ...


Cheers for that, some interesting solutions 

I won't be camping, B&B and YHA's en-route. I do know that all the stuff I will need will fit into the rack bag I've already got, which (including rack) would add less than 5kg. Not too bad. Between that and my Camelbak everything should fit with room to spare.

However, if there's a better and lighter solution, I'm all for it


----------



## ShooglyDougie (4 Jan 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> I will be starting at Ravenglass and finish at Ravenscar just north of Scarborough, so some of our routes could overlap. I'm following this route:
> http://www.pedalnorth.com/content/mtb-c2c



I think we're doing a slightly altered version of that route.

http://connect.garmin.com/course/7787773#

Will let you know of anything to look out for.
Thanks for the links @JohnClimber I'm not a fan of rear racks so will look into the frame bags (was planning on using a rucksack but those look far better)


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Jan 2015)

Well, I'm committed now (or perhaps, should be..). Accommodation is all booked, all set for the end of July. 

New wheels and new fork fitted, tested and good, now there is just training 

*looks outside to see wheelie bin scooting down the road....

But not today


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jan 2015)

For no other reason than I was bored, I tried fitting everything needed into the rack bag and the backpack.

Fail.  

Neither can I get away with squeezing stuff into a drybag, so the larger rack bag will be required. For 3 or 4 nights on-road I could (and did) get away happily with the small rack bag, but not 7 nights off-road.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jan 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Neither can I get away with squeezing stuff into a drybag, so the larger rack bag will be required. For 3 or 4 nights on-road I could (and did) get away happily with the small rack bag, but not 7 nights off-road.


Could you consider sending stuff ahead to collect and posting things home? Or just wash things along the way? After all you wouldn't expect to be carrying all your food for 7 days so why all your clothes?


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jan 2015)

I'll only be carrying some small snacks in the way of food, just a few flapjack bars for the first day or 2. I will be making good use of cafes and pubs, so no large amounts of food to be carried. I'm taking just a spare pair of shorts and spare jersey, a t shirt for evening, couple of pairs of socks and pants and also waterproofs. Add 2 tubes, pump etc, portable charger, wash stuff and it just doesn't quite fit into a 7 litre rack bag and a camelback. I still needed to find space that wasn't there for maps.

I can wash stuff along the way, so I really don't need any more than that. (I think).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jan 2015)

I would (sorry) be adding some evening trousers to that list. It is good to get out of Lycra or cycling kit in the evening and you may want to go to a pub in something other than a t-short and under pants, stylish as they may look with your socks... Just saying.


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jan 2015)

Spare pair of MTB baggies can double-up as casual wear 

Don't think the world really needs to have the Dangermouse underpants inflicted on it


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2015)

Don't forget, road riding will improve fitness quicker - you don't need off road specific training.


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jan 2015)

Yes indeed, that's where most of my riding will be, but there are quite a few technical sections on the route, so keeping in practice off-road is needed too.

Besides.... It's fun


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jan 2015)

Yep it's fun, and shall I am going to miss it. No more trail riding for me


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yep it's fun, and shall I am going to miss it. No more trail riding for me




That sucks.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jan 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> That sucks.


Yep, big time but right now just being able to ride again would be nice. Btbh, I can't see how I could trail ride again effectively missing a disk in my spine with 2 vertebrae touching and grinding against each other which is what I now have sadly. I'm hoping if I recover enough use of my right leg to be able to continue being able to do forest rides on bridle paths etc, but I think my days of steep drop offs and jumps etc are over... Not even sure right now about really rough section of tree routes... Mind you the first hurdle is just to get cycling again... And for that I am having to look at recumbent trikes...


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jan 2015)

Yeah, that sounds like it would be incredibly painful. Hope you can get back on some wheels ASAP


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jan 2015)

Thanks and enjoy your trip. I reckon you should be able to ditch most of your wash kit except tooth brush and toothpaste (b&b's tend to have soap and shooter gel plus shampoo nowadays...)


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jan 2015)

That's pretty much all there was in it anyway along with a tiny bottle of shower gel and a travel towel. Shampoo is not really required any more anyway 

With good preparation, I'll have the best chance of enjoying it


----------



## Milkfloat (11 May 2015)

A bit of thread resurrection here. I did the C2C from Workington to Newcastle a few years ago, staying as much as possible on the off road sections. Despite a lack of hill training and being a fat bloke, I managed it without dying. The Old Coach Road and Hartside did come close to causing heart attacks though, if it wasn't for the fact I was ridding with some really competitive people I would have walked a lot more of it. In retrospect, i would have ridden on semi slicks rater than full nobblies and would have upgraded from my £300 heaviest hardtail in the world award winning bike. To be honest, my fear of hills has not gone away to this day. Good luck on your trip, I loved it now I get a chance to look back.


----------



## MikeW-71 (11 May 2015)

I am really looking forward to it now, it'll be a tough 7 days and there are quite a few areas that will be unrideable, but to be out in the wilderness alone is quite appealing


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 May 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> I will be starting at Ravenglass and finish at Ravenscar just north of Scarborough, so some of our routes could overlap. I'm following this route:
> http://www.pedalnorth.com/content/mtb-c2c


Erm, I'd check that route before you set off - I've just had a quick look and it crosses the River Lune via a ford that's not been maintained in years. I'd doubt if it's even crossable in a drought.


----------



## MikeW-71 (13 May 2015)

Yeah, it is flagged up on the route description to check the river before attempting it. If in doubt, there is a road route to bypass it by a bridge to the north, rejoining the route above the woods.

I'll likely end up going that way.

They've also amended one section away from a permissive path that was not intended for mass use. I check it regularly as they will make changes from rider feedback.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 May 2015)

Good O. Knowing some of those BW's it'll certainly be an adventure 

It looks a similar route to an Esk to Esk (Ravenglass to Whitby) route that I know of. But that is still in development


----------



## MikeW-71 (13 May 2015)

After my test at Settle, it certainly will be 

At least I know that my time estimates for the distance were about right.


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Jul 2015)

Arise sleeping thread 

The Mudhuggers have arrived and are fitted. The rear one fits under the rack brilliantly, the front one may need a little modifying. It's clearly made for a wider fork crown than I have. I'll "relax" it a bit with a hairdryer to help it fit better.

The bike is now being set up for tour with 4 weeks to go. I'll need a test ride with it loaded up to see how it rides then.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jul 2015)

Neat job.

I'm not sure how off extremely off road you are going, but you haven't got a lot of clearance.

I would move the rear mudguard up the seat stay a bit.

It won't look as well, but will be less likely to clog.

As regards the front, a Mucky Nutz Face Fender is small, neat, and surprisingly effective.

You haven't got a lot of clearance under the fork brace, so I would mount a Face Fender above the brace or directly under the fork crown.

Or mount your existing guard higher up, but it might not be wide enough.

Face Fenders come in different sizes, this is the standard one:

http://www.muckynutz.com/mudguards/face_fender


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Jul 2015)

They look to have the about the same clearance as mine, which about a finger's width betwixt tyre and guard. It seems counter intuitive (but as per the instructions). I've never experienced any problems despite collecting buckets of wet Cumbrian countryside on the tyres.

The front mounting legs did need a bit of reshaping with a hot air gun, but that was to gain more side clearance on my Fox forks. It's a well known and recommended tweak to get the sitting just right. it take about 5 mins of your time to do so

Joel shows you how...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjhS1TlQQVs


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Neat job.
> 
> I'm not sure how off extremely off road you are going, but you haven't got a lot of clearance.
> 
> I would move the rear mudguard up the seat stay a bit.


I could be on anything from tarmac, bridleways, gravel, packed dirt, mud, rocks, the lot. That seems to be how they recommend setting them up, but I do have some wriggle-room if I need to move it. The front should be fine after its heat-adjustment.

A test ride will tell me.


----------



## MikeW-71 (13 Jul 2015)

The front Mudhugger has been adjusted with a hairdryer, which has given it much better looking clearance, and the whole lot has been out on the roads for a test, which has taught me a couple of things:

1. Conti X-king tyres roll really well on tarmac, as well as being good off-road.
2. Endura waterproof overtrousers will be a proper PITA to actually cycle in. It'll still be good to have them with me, but they won't get worn unless it's heavy rain all day I think.

It's all looking good, next comes the "what do I _really_ need to carry" decisions


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Jul 2015)

I really recommend waterproof shorts when it is anything above +10 degrees. It sounds crazy, but they are great.


----------



## Gixxerman (20 Jul 2015)

I am looking at this with interest as I have been contemplating doing something similar before I get too old and decrepit.
I did Whithaven to Whitby last year (190 miles all road over 3 days) which I intend to do again soon. I would like to do C2C off-road too.
Just one comment about your route. There seems to be an error at Osmotherley (159.8 miles), whereby you go as the crow flies to Square Corner (161.4 miles). That is unless you are really going off-road or doing that bit by helicopter.
Anyway hope it goes ok for you and let us know how you got on.
Good luck.


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Jul 2015)

The track on the website is often not that precise, so I've done my own route files using their maps and the description as reference. I'm still finalising the actual route I'm going to take, I'll post up the map links before I go.


----------



## MikeW-71 (21 Jul 2015)

Stage maps:

Day 1: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6618703
Day 2: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6615070
Day 3: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6627358
Day 4: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6627625
Day 5: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6633342
Day 6: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6637791
Day 7: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6638213


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jul 2015)

Aborted after day 1 

After taking 8 hours to cover 20 miles, I now know what the planners consider to be good bridleways.

They aren't. The first 10 miles were absolutely fine, rideable BW's and everything was happy despite the constant drizzle. Then I arrived at Hardknott Pass where the route hits another bridleway after the first cattle grid. I slipped and nearly broke my leg crossing the stream, then had to _climb_ up the large slippery boulders at the start (dragging 20kg of bike up with me). Then it was walking the bike up 20%+ slopes, where I had hopes of being able to ride again.

No, I had to drag the bike through bogs, more unrideable stuff, and finally got to a river crossing. It was a load of boulders dotted across a fast, deep river with a metal cable to hang on to. Getting the bike across that was not going to happen, so I had to fight my way up the river side for about a mile to get to a small bridge that at least got me back to some road.

Now I just had to get over Walna Scar Road. More pushing and climbing up 20%+, it took ages to get to the top, where at least it's downhill all the way to Coniston. A bit more walking and climbing down, but made Coniston just before the chippy closed, and called for rescue.

There will be more of that kind of country to cross and I have seriously underestimated it. If I'm going to do an off-road C2C again, it will not be by this route, it needs a lot of changes to make it rideable for mortals. Having to walk 10 miles out of 20 is not my idea of a cycling holiday.

I'm now planning some road routes to link up the other hotels, so at least that money isn't wasted.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jul 2015)

That is really disappointing @MikeW-71.
Well, nothing you could have done in preparation for this, certainly you couldn't have done a reccie for a whole tour!


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jul 2015)

The more I learn about bridleways, the less I like them.

Most around here are not pleasant cycling, certainly not for a cycle path plodder like me.

Never mind @MikeW-71, responding to unforeseen circumstances is all part of the fun of a cycling tour.

I'm sure you will get plenty of enjoyment from the revised route.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Jul 2015)

That must be so disappointing after all the prep and planning you've put in to this trip. If there is a bright side to this .... at least you aborted before Tuesday's super wet weather, and the after effects that's has on the rivers, and ground conditions.

Hopefully Plan B recovers the week for you 

Sadly there is no legal requirement for BW's to be maintained so that they can be used by bikes - only by horse.


----------



## MikeW-71 (30 Jul 2015)

Well, at the moment I am just up from brekkie in Hawes after a nice ride on the roadie yesterday. 

And the sun has just peeked out, looks like being a nice day


----------



## MikeW-71 (30 Jul 2015)

And now at the Dales Bike Centre in Grinton. 

Not far in distance from Hawes, but a good bit of climbing on a gear that could have been a bit lower really. Still, there's nothing like the sound of rifle fire to motivate you up a climb


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jul 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> And now at the Dales Bike Centre in Grinton.
> 
> Not far in distance from Hawes, but a good bit of climbing on a gear that could have been a bit lower really. Still, there's nothing like the sound of rifle fire to motivate you up a climb


We used to live on an MOD training area so learnt to sleep through anything (after 12 years of it you do). I used to take great pleasure in scaring the life out of unobservant, half asleep sentries as I cycled to work, seeing how close I could get to them in the half dawn light around 6am in the morning. I would often actually be passed them before they responded. I have to confess to having said boo to one or two of them over the years!


----------

